# Hello, from The Great White North



## DojangMom (Jun 19, 2008)

OK, so it's not so white these days, unless you take my belt into consideration. 

I was asked to introduce myself in this part of the forum, so here I am.   I'm an almost-40-year-old married mother of 2 who is brand new to martial arts.  I decided to join TKD after watching 5 months' worth of my son's classes and falling in love with the sport.  I've been going to my own classes for 2 weeks now.  15 years of inactivity and 2 c-sections have given me my own unique set of challenges, but I'm having a great time working through them.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 19, 2008)

From Oshawa, welcome to MT ! 
Take care,
Brian


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome in from the cold, *DojangMom* :tup:.  I'm sure you'll find much to warm you up as you relax by MT's fire .


----------



## morph4me (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Lisa (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome! :wavey:

And for the record, Ontario knows nothing about the true great white north. 

Come live in Winterpeg Manisnowba for a while! 

Hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## jkembry (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome!

- Jeff -


----------



## exile (Jun 19, 2008)

Greetings from an expat from the Great Wet North (Victoria and Vancouver)!


----------



## DojangMom (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the "warm" welcomes, everyone! 

You're right, Lisa.  We have it pretty good here in Ontario ... although I'm in what's called the "snow belt", between a pair of lakes that like to make their own weather systems.  So, while we're not quite at your level of weather nasties (whether it be snow or thunderstorms), we do get our fair share.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 
I am happy to hear you joined a class and enjoy it


----------



## Kacey (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  Thanks for introducing yourself.  :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Jun 19, 2008)

DojangMom said:


> Thanks for the "warm" welcomes, everyone!
> 
> You're right, Lisa.  We have it pretty good here in Ontario ... although I'm in what's called the "snow belt", between a pair of lakes that like to make their own weather systems.  So, while we're not quite at your level of weather nasties (whether it be snow or thunderstorms), we do get our fair share.



heh heh heh...you get snow squalls...EEK!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by and introducing yourself!  Best of luck in your pursuit in TKD.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 19, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome to MT

I have to be nice to Canadians... Lisa may be watching


----------



## Drac (Jun 19, 2008)

Greetings...


----------



## Mr.NGMA (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi there,

hope you like this forum

Nice to see a fellow person from Ontario.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## hapkenkido (Jun 22, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------

